# Honda GX 120 Runs Intermittently



## Chris0611 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have 2 engines that started doing this at different times the GX120 and a GX160.
it runs intermittently with the black choke on top of CARBURETOR moving back and forth.
I have changed the plug, cleaned the filter took the carb off and tried to clear any plugs with guitar string, apparently it doesn't seem plugged.
I don't see any restrictions from fuel tank side, and the bowl fills up.
What else could be causing this?


----------



## 2and4StrokeTech (Apr 6, 2011)

define "runs intermittently". Does it start and run fine then stop for no apparent reason? Start but then starts to rev up and down (surging)? By your description, it sounds like you have the speed governor linkage connected to the choke butterfly. Do you have any pictures by chance?


----------



## kbowley (Sep 23, 2009)

Please disregard the above post, I cant figure out how to delete it.

You didnt mention if you drained to old fuel and put fresh fuel in after cleaning the carb...that would be ny next step. As 2and4stroketech mentioned, double check your linkage, normally the governor is nor strong enough to op and close the choke but double check. Keep in mind, the choke is located furtherest from the engine and the throttle plate is located closest to the engine. The choke lever, when moved, should move the outermost butterfly plate, the rod coming from the governor arm should be connected to the innermost butterfly plate.

If is still does not clear up, you will need to remove the carb and really clean it...I'm talking a full can of carb cleaner sprayed in every possible orifice you can find, let it soak for 1/2 and hour and spray it out with compressed air and repeat 4 or 5 times. Todays carbs have the engines running extremely lean so there can no dirt of gunk anywhere.

Also, Check the gasket between the carburetor and intake for any damage whatsoever, any question, replace it, they are very inexpensive.

Moving forward, I recommend treating all fuel purchased for your power equipment be treated with Marvel Mystery Oil at about 1 OZ. per gallon to eliminate further fuel/carb issues. I have a collection of 30 odd tractors and some set several years with fuel treated with MMO and I have yet to have a fuel related problem. No fuel pumps, plugged carbs, fuel lines...nothing. It is great stuff.

HERE is a link to your engines manual, you will need to get the full model and serial number to download the correct one

Please let us know how you make out.:flowers:


----------

